# Crate training



## Smiles181 (12 mo ago)

Hi all I have just gotten a 12 week old cockapoo and just want to check on crate training techniques. It’s been a while since I have crate trained and our last dog was a beagle who hated it. This is night 4 and we put her to bed at night and she cried for about 10 mins then stops and goes to sleep which is brilliant apart from last night where she needed a wee at 1.00am but when I put her back in she cried for 10 mins and again slept. For day time training I am putting her in and sitting next to her crate with her for 10 mins then I leave her for a couple of mins and come back to let her out. When I am sat next to her crate she just lays down and goes to sleep and doesn’t cry at all when I leave she starts to cry a little bit and when I come back she cries a little. I am wondering if when I put her to bed I should maybe sit next to her crate for 10 mins before going up to bed. Does this technique seem ok. I make it all positive with treats and I feed her in her crate as well.


----------



## Smiles181 (12 mo ago)

I will say I forgot to feed her in her crate straight away and she’s not as keen to eat out of it as her other bowl but I will persevere with it I may have to take her food out if she isn’t getting enough.


----------

